# Cd writer problems LG Samsung



## ranjan2001 (Jan 19, 2005)

Over last 3 years I have changed 2 Cd drives & 3 CD writers, both from Samsung & LG.
after using 6-8 month each the problem starts & I start getting errors as following in "Event viewer":

1.The device, \Device\Ide\IdePort1, did not respond within the timeout period. 

2.The device, \Device\CdRom1, has a bad block. 

3.An error was detected on device \Device\CdRom0 during a paging operation. 

What causes these problems?
I have changed computers in last 3 years, I have tried changing IDE cables, nothing works, they always have to be sent for repairs & after repairs(firmware updates+ lens cleaning) it works for another 3-4 months & then the same problem starts. Finally I change the CD drives.

Both LG & Samsung show this problems, I wonder if I am doing something wrong or some connection is not done as it should have been.

Can someone shed some light on this problems.

Ranjan


----------



## pimpom (Jan 19, 2005)

It would be impossible to make a remote guaranteed diagnosis of your problem over a period of 3 years, but here are some observations.

Samsung drives are unreliable. Personally, I always use Sony, Liteon and Asus drives, but I've seen many cases where Samsung drives failed in some way after a few months; and many others have reported similar experiences here in Digit forums and in international circles. LG seems to have a better track record.

One possible cause for regular failure of CD drives is a dirty environment. If you live in a dusty/smoky/smoggy place, some of that pollution will settle on the lens and mechanism and will cause problems. If this is the case, then at least cover your computer whenever it's off with a dust-proof material like one of the readymade plastic covers, not cloth.


----------



## chetansota (Jan 19, 2005)

*LG Samsung CR writer*

I agree with you that CD/DVD drives from SAMSUNG are not reliable at all. I have faced the problem with a SAMUNG DVD writer myself and they took a month to replace it. LG drives i have not used so i cannot comment on them. I guess SONY and ASUS are the best drives in the optical medium. I have been using sony since 2 yrs and everything is fine so far.Touchwood


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 19, 2005)

First of all ... > samsung s***!

hey tell me....whats the condition of media u try to run on drives regulary???
CD borrowed frm frnds,with a complete road map of scratches on it???


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks guys for your replies, I was not aware of samsung reviews, now I have noted that so next buy will surely try Asus or Sony.

Dust surely can be problem though I keep the computer covered when not in use, but while its on its near a window on the left side so that might be causing some fine dust on the lens.

Just wondering do we get lens cleaning Cds for Cd drives as we get for audio devices.

I dont use CD borrowed from anyone, either I use my own written Cds or Digit Cds, very rarely outside Cds come to me.

Ranjan


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 20, 2005)

Well Usually Then Lens Cleanin Cd's That Are Available In The Market Are Generally For All Major Cd And DVD Drives (Nothing Like Pc And Vcd's As Such).....Cause Thier Main Purpose Is to Just Attract The Dust Gathered On The Drive's Lens Surface and Possibly Clean It Up To Some extent......The Next Time U Buy a Drive Make Sure Its a Sony,Asus Is Still a Little Below It Though......


----------



## ranjan2001 (Sep 27, 2005)

Digging the old post again.

My 13 month Samsung DVD writer failed, service people say the lens needs replacement, in 13 months I total took 53 DVD data backups.

Samsung CD/DVD Sucks big time...................

Can anyone suggest me a brand other than LG / Samsung. I need a DVD writer (is faster realy better for archiving data) tentitive price too.

Thanks.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 27, 2005)

I too have a peculiar problem with my mercury CD-writer which I am using for the past 1 1/2 years. The problem started after about 15 months of it's use. My Cd-writer has completely forgotten how to read CD-R's and CD-RW's at first try. Maybe after I try 12-15 times, then it reads the disc. After inserting the disc, the tray gets stuck and the green LED on the front side keeps on glowing. There are two options of ejecting the disc. When I press the eject button it gets ejected after about 2-3 mins or I have to insert something like a pin on the small hole on the front side to manually eject the tray. All this while the computer stops responding. I remember once I wrote some data on a disc and I tried to access the brand new disc after about 5 mins and the same thing occured!!! All my discs are mostly scratch-free. I have even tried cleaning the lens using a standard cleaner but that does not help too.

However there is no problem reading, say game discs and magazine discs and audio discs.

What could be the problem and how to solve it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mathurkunal (Sep 27, 2005)

I've got a LG Cd writer, but when I try to overburn a Cd with Nero it gives me an error message saying drive not supported. Whats the prob?


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 27, 2005)

Man i have been using LG Combo for over 2.5 Yrs and not a single prob. If u rgoing for DVD writer now, also consider Lite-On and BenQ

@Kunal: The error says it all. Ur drive does not support overburning.


----------



## dr_nvkrishna (Oct 4, 2005)

i am using samsung cd writer for 2 years and lg dvd writer since 6 months.no problems.i use philips lens cleaner every month.especially lg dvd writer is excellent.


----------

